# portland pigs and such



## keg (Sep 1, 2012)

2-4 foot


----------



## GypsyPirateDj (Sep 2, 2012)

Weathers great ..just got here today


----------



## Gudj (Sep 2, 2012)

Depends where you sit and get drunk.
Just like anywhere else.


----------



## keg (Sep 2, 2012)

1 2 2 today


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 14, 2012)

3rd and stark is where a bunch of em get drunk. last year i know tht was the spot. we only got fucked with by the cops about havin chairs out but other than tht not too many probs. spangin sux cuz theres so many kids but its a nice place to stop by and check out. dumpsters r always really good. but ya PDX is cool for the summer


----------

